# '69 Chevelle Yenko



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

This is a built-up of a rare '69 Yenko 427 Chevelle.
I used a AMT 1969 Chevelle SS 396 Kit as base.
and some FredCadyInc. decals to make it look right.
this AMT kit has alot of issues, and is probably one of the worst model car kits ever mass produced. took some work, but here it is:


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

came out real nice.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Love the color scheme and the gray mags... Nice, nice looking Chevelle !!!*


----------

